
Pipelines: Visualize software release workflow - chase202
https://www.distelli.com/blog/introducing-pipelines-devops-mission-control
======
kt9
I'm the founder (twitter @arrsingh) at distelli. Happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
xyzzy_plugh
This looks similar to AWS CodePipeline and Amazon's internal Pipelines tool
for Apollo/Brazil. Any relation?

I think everone should have a CI/CD pipeline with pre-production environments.
I wish there was more open source software for running this sort of thing in-
house, though.

~~~
mabbo
Yeah, seriously. All the terminology, the ui design, everything about this is
a clone of Amazon's internal pipelines tool.

I don't think that's a legal issue, but seriously, how many former Amazonians
work for this company? Because it can't possibly be zero.

------
strangecoinc
Looks familiar.

Left: Distelli Pipelines

Right: Heroku Pipelines

[http://imgur.com/2z5TArg](http://imgur.com/2z5TArg)

------
Crystalin
The article is nice but the service is too complex. When I saw those 10 (non-
trivial) steps to set it up...

~~~
kt9
We have a simple signup and onboarding flow - connect your github or bitbucket
repos and kick off a build. Once the build succeeds install the agent on your
server and deploy.

The getting started guide needs to be updated.

------
maslam
Rahul, congrats on the release!

------
zooso
This is awesome!

------
jreichhold
+1

